# Bored chicks?



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know it just seems like they are bored at times. They are very excited when I wake them up in the morning run around like crazy and a few even fly a little bit looking forward to that fresh morning feed. I put a mirror in their brooder which they really enjoy and then there's the take-a-way game with cabbage which gets them going. If one of them decides to take a dust bath that is lot's of fun for all of them. But here lately they just seem to stand around alot seemingly just waiting for me to come in and talk to them or just hang out. I put a couple of sticks in their brooder and 3 of them have actually tried to roost for a few minutes which they are very curious about. Anyway, I may be mistaken but do your chicks seem bored at times? Anything else I can do for entertainment for them? I gotta get my chores done LOL!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

How old are these chicks?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> How old are these chicks?


1 week and 1 day old. I swear I think they are starting their distress call just to get me back into the room!!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone? Admins?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

GratefulGirl said:


> 1 week and 1 day old. I swear I think they are starting their distress call just to get me back into the room!!!!


What are the temps. like where you are? At two weeks I'd start taking them outside on nice sunny days, if there is no wind and temps. are 70° F or above. You'll need to stay with them at this age, to protect them from predators and take them back inside if they start acting like they are cold. 
Getting out on the soil and environment they will soon be living in is good for them. This is especially important if they are on medicated feed to prevent coccidia. The med. in medicated feed is a coccidistat. It aids in preventing their little bodies from being overwhelmed by the cocci, giving their own immune systems time to kick in and develop an immunity. In order to develop that immunity they need to be exposed to the cocci in the first place.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes that was gonna be my next thing to do with them sometime next week. It's hot here (although it can be windy) so temp won't be a concern. Trying to come up with "something" I can use to keep them corraled outside. Thanks for responding!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I put a couple of low roosts in the brooder for them to climb on. They seem to like it


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

A few of them are actually starting to roost! They are wobbly and don't stay on it for long but it's a start! So cute!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

GratefulGirl said:


> A few of them are actually starting to roost! They are wobbly and don't stay on it for long but it's a start! So cute!


 If you can take the bottom off of that crate temporarily, you already have the perfect thing to take them outside in.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> If you can take the bottom off of that crate temporarily, you already have the perfect thing to take them outside in.


It sure would be! We've got alot of it wire tired together including the cardboard but if I could just get the trays (bottom) out of one of the doors! Will give it a try for sure!


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

They seem really young to begin to "roost" my chicks didn't begin to look for things to climb on until they were 5 or 4 weeks old. By then I had added things for them to jump up on and sit on. This was after I found 1 atop the waterer. By the time I took them out of the brooder (about 6 to 8 weeks) they could fly up the 2 ft and actually jump out of the box. (I had them hushed in the garage inside a 4'x4'x2'high box). By that time I knew it was time to hit the coop and begin to integrated them into the existing flock. Good luck.


----------

